# Besatzfischemenge überprüfen



## Lupus (1. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
und frohes Neues.
Mich würde interessieren wie in euren Vereinen überprüft wird, ob der Besatz der bestellt wurde auch besetzt wird. 

Mir geht es dabei um die Kontrolle des Besatzfischverkäufers. Bei dem bestellt man Summe x und so wie ich es kennenglernt habe verläßt man sich dann darauf das er das auch ins Wasser wirft.
Es wird nicht nachgewogen. Also könnte es durchaus sein, man bezahlt 100kg und erhält nur 80kg...

Wie regelt ihr das in euren Vereinen?

Danke für die Infos.#h

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo Lupus,
ich habe das immer ganz einfach geregelt:
Ein erfahrener Kollege oder ich selbst waren bei jedem Besatz persönlich dabei. Mit der Zeit kann man Gewichte schon halbwegs abschätzen. Klar obs jetzt 92kg oder 96,5kg waren - das wird schwierig. Aber so ungefähr sieht man schon obs passt, oder nicht. 


Einem Fischzüchter den Besatz komplett alleine zu überlassen wäre für mich absolut unvorstellbar. Ich weiß aber natürlich auch, dass sowas vorkommt.


----------



## Lupus (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Alleine war der nicht, aber es war keiner da der das Sagen hatte, bedeutet 1 war es sehr komisch das die Karpfen von weniger als 500g bis 1500g hatten. Wenn ich das so richtig schätze. "2 war ein großteil der Fische, vermutlich durch den Kormoran, verletzt.

Au0erdem kann ichmir nicht vorstellen das es wirklich 100kg waren...|kopfkrat  

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Das war dann sicher kein Zufall. 
Die Fischzüchter wissen auch, wo sie ihre "unverkäuflichen" Fische unterbringen, bzw. bei wem sie es überhaupt versuchen. 

Ich habe da schon die schönsten Geschichten erlebt. 

Mir wurden Giebel als Karauschen angeboten., Im Weißfischbesatz waren Grundeln und Zwergwelse mit beigemischt. Zander aus Indoor Kreislaufanlagen wurden als Wildfische angepriesen. Anstatt 300kg Bachforellen stand der Züchter dann plötzlich mit 300kg Regenbogenforellen am Bach usw. Da könnte ich schon fast ein Buch schreiben  

Es gibt aber, und das muss man dazu sagen, auch Züchter die richtig, richtig gut sind! 
Wenn um 14.00 Uhr vereinbart war, dann sind die um 13.55 da. Und zwar immer! Und haben Fische in Top-Qualität dabei - und zwar auch immer! 

Wenn man mal die ersten paar Tonnen Fische besetzt hat, fällt einem irgendwann auch mal auf wie unterschiedlich Züchter arbeiten und wie sehr Ihnen ihre Fische am Herzen liegen oder halt auch nicht. Stichwort: Temperaturangleich und "ja bist du verrückt - ich hab doch nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit" usw.


----------



## Lupus (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Temperaturausgleich...gabs da auch keinen, rein in den Eimer und ab in den Tümpel..außerdem bestellt der Verein schon seit Jahren beim Gleichen Züchter.

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Lupus schrieb:


> Temperaturausgleich...gabs da auch keinen, rein in den Eimer und ab in den Tümpel..außerdem bestellt der Verein schon seit Jahren beim Gleichen Züchter.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lupus



Gut, beim Karpfen wird das mit der Angleichung ans Wasser in das besetzt wird in der Praxis dann oftmals doch sehr locker gehandhabt. Dass manche Fischarten da sensibler sind als andere ist auch klar. 

Wie der Verein den Besatz gestaltet, welche Freiheiten er dem Lieferanten zugesteht usw. ist natürlich Sache des Vereins. 

Manchmal hat man halt auch nicht die große Auswahl an Lieferanten. 

Bei uns hier in Ostbayern z.B. ist der Karpfen so überverfügbar, dass man da letztlich die freie Auswahl hat - das ist es nicht besonders schwer, schöne Satzkarpfen zu bekommen. 
Das ist nicht überall und vor allem auch nicht bei allen Besatzfischen so. 

Ich hatte da eben schon das Beispiel erwähnt, als der Züchter mit 300kg Regenbogenforellen anstatt Bachforellen da stand. Das war natürlich kein Zufall. Entweder die Regenbogner waren übrig, oder er hatte überhaupt grundsätzlich keine Bachforellen. Nur wenn du als Gewässerwart dann die Wahl hast wirds halt auch manchmal schwierig. Du bekommst auf die schnelle wahrscheinlich keine Bachforellen, das Schonzeitende steht vor der Tür und die Vereinskameraden wollen Fisch  

Es ist nichts einfacher als den Gewässerwart zu kritisieren - wer das selber mal längere Zeit gemacht hat sieht plötzlich Zusammenhänge die vorher nicht so klar waren - so gings zumindest mir.


----------



## Skyflash (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Wir fahren selbst direkt zum züchter und hohlen den fisch mit ab vorm verladen wird die menge schon gewogen.Hinzu kommt das wir auch die Möglichkeit haben Uns den Fisch auszusuchen hatten dieses mal nen Zander dabei von 92cm den wollten wir nicht dafür gabs dann halt 6 von knapp50cm.


----------



## willmalwassagen (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Ist der Gewässerwart irgendwie augebildet und weiss was  er tut und welche Verantwortung er für den Verein hat wenn er Ware ungeprüft entgegen nimmt? 
Und vermutlich gibt es keinen schriftlichen Auftrag an den Fischzüchter und keine Liefer-und Geschäftsbedingungen des Angelvereins.
Eine klassische Verbandsaufgabe, Muster für die Angelvereine zu erstellen.
Fische selbst abholen? Ihr dürft ohne Genehmigung keine Fische beim Züchter kaufen und dann selbst transportieren. Dazu braucht ihr eine Zulassung als Transporteur für Tierlebendtransporte mit allem was dazu gehört wie Transportbehälter und Sauerstoffversorgung. Der Risiokoübergang der Ware(Fische) erfolgt beim  Aufladen. Wenn da was schiefgeht beim Besatz  habt ihr ein richtiges Problem.

Ich weiss wovon ich Rede. Wir haben einen nach EU Richtlinien zugelassen Fischzuchtbetrieb und die Genehmigung für Tierlebendtransporte bis 24 Stunden nach EU  Richtlinien. Ist zum Teil im Tiergesundheitsgesetz nachzulesen.


----------



## smithie (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Ist der Gewässerwart irgendwie augebildet und weiss was  er tut und welche Verantwortung er für den Verein hat wenn er Ware ungeprüft entgegen nimmt?
> Und vermutlich gibt es keinen schriftlichen Auftrag an den Fischzüchter und keine Liefer-und Geschäftsbedingungen des Angelvereins.
> Eine klassische Verbandsaufgabe, Muster für die Angelvereine zu erstellen.
> Fische selbst abholen? Ihr dürft ohne Genehmigung keine Fische beim Züchter kaufen und dann selbst transportieren. Dazu braucht ihr eine Zulassung als Transporteur für Tierlebendtransporte mit allem was dazu gehört wie Transportbehälter und Sauerstoffversorgung. Der Risiokoübergang der Ware(Fische) erfolgt beim  Aufladen. Wenn da was schiefgeht beim Besatz  habt ihr ein richtiges Problem.
> ...


Hi, ich hatte das in einem anderen Thread auch schonmal gefragt wo das steht, dass man selbst nicht transportieren darf.

Kannst Du dazu bitte die Quellen nennen? (mag ja Bundesland-Unterschiede geben)

Die Quelle (bayr. Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft) sagt, dass es unter bestimmten Voraussetungen erlaubt ist:

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



smithie schrieb:


> Kannst Du dazu bitte die Quellen nennen? (mag ja Bundesland-Unterschiede geben)
> 
> Die Quelle (bayr. Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft) sagt, dass es unter bestimmten Voraussetungen erlaubt ist:
> 
> https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php


Links gegen leider nicht..

Ist aber nicht so einfach mit vor allem längeren Transporten, da ohne entsprechende Genehmigungen/Fahrzeuge/Behälter unterwegs zu sein..


----------



## smithie (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Es gibt Streckenbegrenzungen bis zu 50/65km

Neuer Versuch @Link (Brochure ganz unten als weiterführender Link):

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/aquakultur/030775/index.php


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

nu funzts - DANKE!!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Zusammenstellung der Rechtsgrundlagen für den Fischtransport, Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft, Seite 27, Rechtsgrundlagen.

Schutz von Fischen beim Transport 
• Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1/2005 des Rates vom 22. Dezember 2004 über den Schutz von Tieren beim Transport und damit zusammenhängenden Vorgängen sowie zur Änderung der Richtlinien 64/432/EWG und 93/119/EG und der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1255/97 
• Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren beim Transport und zur Durchführung der Verordnung (EG) Nr. 1/2005 des Rates (Tierschutztransportverordnung - TierSchTrV) vom 11. Februar 2009 
• Tierschutzgesetz (TierSchG) vom 24. Juli 1972, Neufassung vom 18. Mai 2006 Fischseuchen 
• Richtlinie 2006/88/EG des Rates vom 24. Oktober 2006 mit Gesundheits- und Hygienevorschriften für Tiere in Aquakultur und Aquakulturerzeugnisse und zur Verhütung und Bekämpfung bestimmter Wassertierkrankheiten („Aquakulturrichtlinie“) 
• Fischseuchenverordnung (FischSeuchV) vom 24. November 2008 Straßenverkehr 
• Verordnung (EG) Nr. 561/2006 des Europäischen Parlaments und des Rates vom 15. März 2006 zur Harmonisierung bestimmter Sozialvorschriften im Straßenverkehr und zur Änderung der Verordnungen (EWG) Nr. 3821/85 und (EG) Nr. 2135/98 des Rates sowie zur Aufhebung der Verordnung (EWG) Nr. 3820/85 des Rates 
• Verordnung (EG) Nr. 3821/85 des Rates vom 20. Dezember 1985 über das Kontrollgerät im Straßenverkehr 
• Verordnung (EG) Nr. 2135/98 des Rates vom 24. September 1998 zur Änderung der Verordnung (EWG) Nr. 3821/85 über das Kontrollgerät im Straßenverkehr und der Richtlinie 88/599/EWG über die Anwendung der Verordnungen (EWG) Nr. 3820/85 und (EWG) Nr. 3821/85 
• Verordnung zur Durchführung des Fahrpersonalgesetzes (Fahrpersonalverordnung - FPersV) vom 27. Juni 2005 
• Straßenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung (StVZO) vom 13. November 1937, Neufassung vom 28. September 1988 
• Europäisches Übereinkommen über die internationale Beförderung gefährlicher Güter auf der Straße (ADR) vom 30. September 1957, Anpassung alle zwei Jahre an die neuesten technischen und juristischen Erkenntnisse  
• Verordnung über die innerstaatliche und grenzüberschreitende Beförderung gefährlicher Güter auf der Straße, mit Eisenbahnen und auf Binnengewässern (Gefahrgutverordnung Straße, Eisenbahn und Binnenschifffahrt - GGVSEB) vom 13. Juni 2009


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Für Angler wichtig:
Man darf eigene Fische über Entfernungen bis max. 65 km transportieren, ohne Zulassung nach EU Richtlinien.
Eigene Fische sind aus eigenem Teich/Gewässer, nicht beim Züchter gekauft.
Beim Transport muss sichergestellt sein dass die Bedinungen zum Transport lebender Tiere, in diesem Fall Fische, eingehalten werden.
Beim Transport ist ein Dokument mitzufühen aus dem hervorgeht wo die Fische herkommen und wohin sie geliefert werden und die voraussichtliche Dauer der Fahrt.
Sind alles EU Bestimmungen ohne regionale Ausnahmen.
  Ich bin sicher, der Verband eures Vertrauens hat diese Informationen alle verfügbar und schult die Gewässerwarte dahingehend.|sagnix


----------



## gründler (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Nicht nur Gesetze und Auflagen auch Probleme jeder Art möchte unsere Sparte ausschließen.

Zb.1000 Forellen bestellt.... hohlen wir selbst ab.....Nach 2 Std klingelt das tele. 700Stk. tot.

Ursache,da man ja "Ausgebildet" ist dreht man die Sauerstoffpulle mal voll auf (sind ja forellen).
Am See angekommen stellt man fest,das fast alle tot sind.....weil die Kiemen alle verbrannt sind wegen der hohen Sauerstoffsätigung. Dann ruft man beim Züchter an und macht diesen zur Sau was er da für Sch...Fische hat......

Es gibt so viele beispiele von Problemen und Sorgen weil Selbstabgehohlt wurde. 

Zum Gewicht schätzen,entweder ne alte Mühlenwaage oder Schweine...etc. hinstellen und jemand abstellen der nur wiegt und macht.

Scheitert meist aber daran das kaum ein Züchter die Zeit hat große mengen vor Ort nochmal zu wiegen.

Der Markt wird in Zukunft auch noch härter werden und Kreislaufzander/fische aus Polen oder co. werden mehr und mehr werden,einige Züchter kaufen quer durch Europa ein und verschachern Eu weit weiter.

Kann man als Verein nur hoffen das Raubfische nicht mit Pellets gezogen wurden,weil dann bleiben nicht so viele im Gewässer über,weil sie Naturnahrung nicht kennen.

|wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo,

bei uns werden die Besatzfische von den Gewässerwarten im vereinseigenen Transporter beim Züchter abgeholt und durch diese auch besetzt, da kann nicht getrickst werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Also grob überschlagen kann man das bei Kiloangabe schon. 
 Der 1. Bottich wird mit einem Eimer Wasser und Fisch gefüllt und gewogen. Dann halt jeweils einen Eimer Wasser plus Fisch und das Ganze hochrechnen. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut.

 Jetzt muss man nur wissen, ob man das den Fischen antun will oder doch eher eine Rutsche verwendet und eben dem Lieferanten vertraut. 

 Bei Stückzahlen und gleicher Größe wie zum Beispiel Moderlieschen oder Gründlinge, welche es in der Regel im
 1000 Beutel gibt, dann halt 10 Stück wiegen-die Gesamtmenge wiegen und gegen rechnen.


----------



## smithie (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hi, mir ging's jetzt weniger um die Liste der Quellen aus der Veröffentlichung die ich verlinkt habe, als darum, wo dort steht, dass der Verein nur eigene Fische fahren darf.

Ich verstehe die Verordnung etwas anders, nämlich, dass der Verein seine gekauften Fische fahren darf, Zitat aus "Praktische und rechtliche Aspekte beim Fischtransport":



> Die VO (EG) Nr. 1/2005 und die TierSchTrV gelten aber nur für den Trans-
> port von Fischen, der in *Verbindung mit einer wirtschaftlichen Tätigkeit* durchgeführt
> wird und schließen auch Fälle ein, in denen direkt oder indirekt ein Gewinn erzielt bzw.
> angestrebt wird (§ 1 Abs. 2 TierSchTrV i. V. m. Art. 1 Abs. 5 VO (EG) Nr. 1/2005). *So fin-
> ...



Ob das im einzelnen Fall sinnvoll ist (700 tote Forellen o.ä.) ist was anderes.
Das muss aber jeder für sich wissen - Forellen müsste ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt selbst fahren, bei Karpfenartigen oder Hechten hatten wir noch nie Probleme.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei uns werden die Besatzfische von den Gewässerwarten im vereinseigenen Transporter beim Züchter abgeholt und durch diese auch besetzt, da kann nicht getrickst werden.
> 
> ...



Schön wär's .
Egal ob Größe oder Herkunft, man kann *immer* baden gehen !
Fische werden europaweit gehandelt, manche Arten auch weltweit.
Ich würde es mal so sagen: je größer der Betrieb, desto größer ist die Chance für Tricksereien.

Das Beste ist, selber züchten. Arten für die das Equipment bzw. knowhow nicht reichen, kauft man vom regionalen Züchter.


----------



## Fr33 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Am meisten wird doch bei Satzaalen getrickst oder? Da war doch mal was, dass 80-90% der Salzaale die kleinen Männchen sind?


----------



## Lajos1 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Schön wär's .
> Egal ob Größe oder Herkunft, man kann *immer* baden gehen !
> Fische werden europaweit gehandelt, manche Arten auch weltweit.
> Ich würde es mal so sagen: je größer der Betrieb, desto größer ist die Chance für Tricksereien.
> ...



Hallo,

sicher kann man mal baden gehen. Aber man sammelt ja auch Erfahrungen und einen Großteil unserer Fische beziehen wir von einem Züchter und das schon seit Jahrzehnten.
Selber züchten ist schon gut, aber macht natürlich auch viel Arbeit und man muss auch die entsprechenden Gewässer dazu haben und geht eigentlich nur bei kleineren Besatzmengen. In den 1960ern züchteten wir teilweise selbst, wurde dann aber aufgegeben, da wir den Zuchtweiher (ziemlich groß) nicht mehr bekamen. Dann machten wir in den 1980ern noch mal einen Versuch aber es war ganz einfach unwirtschaftlich, da wir nur einen kleinen Teil unseres Besatzes selber ziehen konnten und sich dafür die Arbeit und Kosten nicht lohnten.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Sneep (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo,

Beim Aal gibt es diese Probleme nur, solange die Fische über 20 und unter 50 cm sind. Ein Aal von 50 kann ein ausgewachsener Milchner oder ein junger Rogner sein. 
Der Aal legt mit 20 cm sein Geschlecht fest, abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot.Viel Futter bringt viele Weibchen,wenig reicht nur für die kleinen Männchen.
In den Mast-Anlagen hat man irgendwann 50er und 60er Aale. Jetzt können die Mäster erkennen, was ein Milcher ist. Der wächst nicht mehr und frisst nur noch das teure Futter weg.
Wer jetzt 50 cm Aale bestellt hat u.U. Pech, denn seine Aale wachsen nicht ab.


Zur Ermittlung und Kontrolle der Besatzmenge.
Man wiegt zum Beispiel ca 10-20 Karpfen je nach Liefermenge ab und rechnet das Gewicht auf einen Fisch um. Dann braucht man nur noch die Fische zählen. Das wird auch mit Lachsbrut so gemacht. Da werden ja keine 2.000  Fryns für eine Besatzstrecke abgezählt.

sneep


----------



## Lupus (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo zusammen,

dasmit dem nachwiegenhatte ich mir auch schon überlegt...Ist das denn gängige Praxis?|kopfkrat
Als ich das vorgeschlagen habe wurde ich etwas erstaunt angesehen...bisher hat wohl noch niemand nachgezählt bzw. nachgewogen. 
Für mich erklärt es dann auch warum mir das Gewicht komisch vorkam...ist das gleiche wie eine 30 Zone in der nie geblitzt wird...das fahren ja bekanntlich auch alle 30...immer...

Gruß

Lupus


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo,

bei uns im Verein läuft das auch über Vertrauen zum (Stamm-) Lieferanten. 



> Dann braucht man nur noch die Fische zählen. Das wird auch mit Lachsbrut so gemacht. Da werden ja keine 2.000 Fryns für eine Besatzstrecke abgezählt.



Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, wird nun gezählt oder doch nicht?


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

@Smithie
Fische kaufen und dann sebst transportieren geht nicht. Ist klar geregelt. Da steckt wirtschaftliches Handeln dahinter. Du gibts Geld, der Andere gibt dir Fisch dafür.

Ein Fischereiverein handelt nicht wirtschaftlich wenn er Fische aus seinem Weiher A in seinen Weiher B transportiert.

Was mich immer wieder verblüfft, wie sich Menschen Gesetze und  Vorschriften zurechtdenken. Deshalb  gehn wir im Zweifel seit Jahren zum  Anwalt.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



> Deshalb gehn wir im Zweifel seit Jahren zum Anwalt.



Und selbst Juristen irren sich oder sind zumindest unterschiedlicher Ansicht.


----------



## Sneep (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ..
> Jetzt bin ich etwas verwirrt, wird nun gezählt oder doch nicht?



Hallo,
kein Grund verwirrt zu sein. es wird auch gezählt, aber nur ein mal 100 Brütlinge. Dann habe ich das Gewicht von einem Brutling und weiß, wie viel ich für eine Besatzstrecke für 1. 000 Brütlinge in einen Sack abwiegen muss.

100 Brutlinge sind 50 gr. Dann wiegt einer 50/100=0,5 gr dann muss ich für eine Strecke für 1.000 Stück 1000 x 0,5  = 500gr abwiegen.

Beim karpfenbesatz wiege ich einen Teil ab, habe dann das Durchschnittsgewicht pro Karpfen . Dann brauche ich den Rest nur noch zählen.

Bestellt sind 1000 kg Ich wiege 10 mittlere Fische ab und komme auf 1 kg pro Fisch und ich zähle 800 Karpfen . Es fehlen somit 200 Stück oder 200 kg.

Noch eine Bemerkkung zum Eigen-Transport.
Der Tranport ist eine kritische Phase. Da ist es mir immer lieber das Risiko trägt der Verkäufer. Wenn es zum Streit kommt, weshalb die Fische nicht überlebt haben, wird der Verkäufer immer behaupten in seinem Teich seien die noch top-fit gewesen.

Als Laie  sollte ich zudem die Finger von der Sauerstoff Belüftung lassen. Gebe ich zuviel Sauerstoff und besetze, kommt es zum sogenannten Kiemenbrand. Der endet fast immer tötlich. Ein deutliches Anzeichen ist übermäßiges springen der Fische nach dem sie in das Besatzgewässer gekommen sind. 

Das ist nicht weil die sich ihres Lebens freuen, wie mir ein Vorsizender das erklärte, eher im Gegenteil.


snEEp


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Wir haben einmal einen Züchter heimgeschickt weil die gelieferte Ware nicht der Bestellung entsprach. Da dies immer wieder bei unterschiedlichenZüchtern der Fall war und dann immer versucht wurde, lass uns die Fische besetzen, wir reden dann nochmals über den Preis haben wir die Liefer -und Geschäftsbedingungen eingeführt  und jetzt gehts problemlos oder gar nicht.

Hier zum Nachlesen oder Weiterverwendung

_VEREIN_​ 

Fischbestellung​ 
  Hiermit bestellen wir für den _VEREIN_  :

  Spiegelkarpfen :     Menge  in Kilo :      Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Schuppenkarpfen :                Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Hecht :                                   Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Hecht :                                   Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Zander :                                 Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Zander :                                 Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Bachforelle :                          Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Bachforelle :                          Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Regenbogen :                        Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
  Regenbogen :                        Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                  :                              Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                   :                             Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                   :                             Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                   :                             Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                   :                             Menge  in Kilo :                  Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:
                   :                             Menge  in Stk :                       Stückgewicht in Kilo :                             Mindestlänge in cm:


  Gewässer : ____________________________________


Lieferung frei Wasser.​ Es gelten die Liefer- und Zahlungsbedingungen des _VEREINES._​ Zusätzlich gilt für Satzfische:​ Alle Fische sind garantiert aus nicht genveränderter Abstammung und entsprechen wildlebenden Tieren  ihrer Art und Beschaffenheit.​ Regenbogenbogenforellen können von dieser Regelung ausgenommen sein.​ Besteller: _______________________      Bestelldatum :​ Liefer- und Zahlungsbedingungen des _VEREINS_​ Stand April, 2004.​ Lieferungen an den _VEREIN_​ 1.      Der _VEREIN_ akzeptiert nur Waren und Leistungen, die ein vom VEREIN Beauftragter schriftlich angefordert hat. Nur für solcherart erbrachte Leistungen und Lieferungen werden Zahlungen geleistet.​ 2.      Waren und Leistungen, die von den schriftlich bestellten Mengen, Größen, Qualitätsstufen, Lieferterminen  und Mustern abweichen, können vom VEREIN  ohne weitere Angabe von Gründen zurückgewiesen werden. Dies gilt auch insbesondere für lebende Tiere.​ 3.      Fische werden vor dem Besatz gewogen und gemessen. Dazu wird eine zufällige Probe von 10 Stück aus dem Transportbehälter entnommen. Weichen mehr wie 2  Stück von bestellten Größen oder Gewichten ab, kann die Lieferung zurückgewiesen werden. Auf Wunsch des Lieferanten kann eine 2. Probe verlangt werden. Führt diese Probe zu einem anderen Ergebnis wird eine weitere Stichprobe entnommen, deren Ergebnis dann entscheidend ist.​ 4.      Transportkosten für zurückgewiesene Ware gehen zu Lasten des Lieferanten.​ Zahlungen des _VEREIN_​ 5.      Zahlung erfolgt 30 Tage nach vollständig erhaltener Lieferung.​ 6.      Zahlung innerhalb 14 Tagen nach vollständig erhaltener Lieferung ist möglich. Dafür werden 2 % vom Rechnungsendbetrag abgezogen.​ Gerichtsstand​ 7.      Gerichtsstand für alle Lieferanten des _VEREINS _ist am Standort des VEREINS in _Stadt_.​ Für den VEREIN​ 1. Vorsitzender


Wenn jemand meint das ist übertrieben,  kaufe mal irgendetwas bei  Am a Son   um 2,00€ und schau die Geschäftsbedingungen an.​


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Der Aal legt mit 20 cm sein Geschlecht fest, abhängig vom Nahrungsangebot.Viel Futter bringt viele Weibchen,wenig reicht nur für die kleinen Männchen.
> 
> sneep


 
 Da wäre ich vorsichtig mit der Aussage.
 In der Natur hat der legt ein wilder Aal sein Geschlecht vielleicht bis Er 20 cm erreicht hat fest.

 Aber bei Versuchen mit deutlich kleineren markierten Farmaalen, wurden dann fast keine Männchen mehr vorgefunden, egal ob sie hungerten oder gut wuchsen.
 Da stellt sich die Frage ob es eine frühe Prägung zum Weibchen durch die Mast gab, die dann unumkehrbar ist.

 Nachzulesen bei der Untersuchung wo es darum ging ob nun Glas oder Farmaale besser zurechtkommen.
 Wo bei hohen Besatzdichten die Glasaale dann die Farmaale gar im Wachstum überholten.

 Ich wollte es Dier erst als P.N senden.
 (An dieser Stelle, "Dier ein gutes neues Jahr"
 Aber ich denke es wird, auch viele Andere interessieren und vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



> Aber ich denke es wird, auch viele Andere interessieren und vielleicht helfen.



Korrekt! 
Meine Erfahrungen mit Farmaalen sind eher durchwachsen. 

Ein alter Hase mit Jahrzehnten Erfahrung im Aalbesatz hat mir gesagt, es gibt ne ganz einfache Regel. Immer Glasaale setzen. 
Hätte ich ihm mal besser glauben sollen


----------



## feko (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Mit den aalen weichen wir etwas vom Thema ab, aber der miniaal braucht auch zwingend die richtige Nahrung. 
Sind die Gegebenheiten nicht gegeben sind alle besetzten Tiere dem Tode geweiht.
Dadurch das die meisten gewässer immer nährstoffärmer werden und dadurch auch die makrozobenthos oft stark abgenommen haben ist bei glasaalbesatz oft  mit hohen Verlusten  zu rechnen 
vg


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Korrekt!
> Meine Erfahrungen mit Farmaalen sind eher durchwachsen.
> 
> Ein alter Hase mit Jahrzehnten Erfahrung im Aalbesatz hat mir gesagt, es gibt ne ganz einfache Regel. Immer Glasaale setzen.
> Hätte ich ihm mal besser glauben sollen


 
 Na ja, klingt wie der Tipp immer nur Fischbrut oder kleine Setzlinge zu besetzen mehr wie eine gute Faustregel.
 Fachleute verwenden aber Fischgrößen wie Werkzeuge, entsprechend der Problematik und der Möglichkeiten. 

 Aber um langsam aufs Thema zurück zu kommen.
 Selbst wenn man Schleien und Aale wiegt, kann man da recht viel Wasser zwischen den Fischen mit wiegen.
 Den Tipp habe ich von einem  Fischwirt, der die jahrelang ausgeliefert hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



feko schrieb:


> Mit den aalen weichen wir etwas vom Thema ab, aber der miniaal braucht auch zwingend die richtige Nahrung.
> Sind die Gegebenheiten nicht gegeben sind alle besetzten Tiere dem Tode geweiht.
> Dadurch das die meisten gewässer immer nährstoffärmer werden und dadurch auch die makrozobenthos oft stark abgenommen haben ist bei glasaalbesatz oft mit hohen Verlusten zu rechnen
> vg


 
 Passend zur Überschrift: "Besatzfischmengen überprüfen", kann das gerade beim Glasaal schnell zu viel sein.


----------



## Sneep (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo,
ich will es mal so zusammenfassen. 
Man sollte keine Aale in einer Größe besetzen, bei der der Verkäufer das Geschlecht erkennen kann, der Käufer aber nicht.
Das ist bei ca. 50 cm der Fall. dann haben die Milchner ihre maximale Größe  schon fast erreicht.
Bei "wilden" Aalen hat man aber natürlicherweise ca 90% Weibchen. So ist zumindest das Verhältnis bei den abwandernden Tieren. Männchen halten sich deutlich mehr an den Küsten  auf.

Wir besetzen seit ca 5-6 Jahren im Fluss mit Farmaal aus dem Aalhilfsprogramm NRW. Das beurteile ich nach anfänglicher großer Skepsis heute als großen Erfolg. Gab es vor der Maßnahmme im besagten Abschnitt überhaupt keine Jungaale mehr, sondern nur vereinzelte kapitale, so kommen beim E-Fischen heute Dutzende kleiner Aale vion 30-40 cm zum Vorschein.
Generell bevorzuge ich auch Glasaale, man muss aber da auch in einigen Fällen zum Farmaal greifen.
Immer flexibel bleiben.

snEEp


----------



## Gardenfly (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Wie sagte es mal ein Fischzüchter: in seiner Lehr gab es in dem Betrieb den Begriff des Brassenzentners : das waren dann ca.30kg , war jemand zum wiegen da,hiess es Teillieferung ohne war es die ganze Lieferung. 
Einige lassen sich sogar mit durchzählen noch beschubsen. Ein Kollege erzählte das die 43 Karpfen um die 1000gr besetzt hätten-lt Rechnung 100KG -ist dem nicht aufgefallen bei der Abnahme


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> . Ein Kollege erzählte das die 43 Karpfen um die 1000gr besetzt hätten-lt Rechnung 100KG -is*t dem nicht aufgefallen bei der Abnahme*



boooah, das ist aber echt bitter...


----------



## Fr33 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Uns ist schon passiert, dass von wir von 160 bestellten ReFos nur rund 90 Stk bekommen hatten, weil man sich beim beladen verzählt hat und der Verein vor uns auf dem Weg zu uns, auf seine Menge bestand und entsprechend auch bekam. War jetzt kein Beinbruch - aber schön is anders.

 Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl die haben unterander zu wenig Konkurrenzdruck. Bis du deinen Fisch von den "Großen" alla Röhnforelle usw. geliefert bekommst, geht zuviel Geld für den Transport drauf...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hatte da eben schon das Beispiel erwähnt, als der Züchter mit 300kg Regenbogenforellen anstatt Bachforellen da stand. Das war natürlich kein Zufall. Entweder die Regenbogner waren übrig, oder er hatte überhaupt grundsätzlich keine Bachforellen. Nur wenn du als Gewässerwart dann die Wahl hast wirds halt auch manchmal schwierig. Du bekommst auf die schnelle wahrscheinlich keine Bachforellen, das Schonzeitende steht vor der Tür und die Vereinskameraden wollen Fisch



Da brauchtest du z.B. 2016 gar kein Schonzeitende. Unser Verein hat sich im Juli um Bachforellen für Besatz der Zuchtweiher (also keineswegs fangfähige Forellen) bemüht. Nicht eine einzige war mehr zu bekommen. ReFos gabs ohne Ende.

Klar, dass da Leute versuchen, den Vereinen einige "ähnliche Fische" unterzuschieben.


----------



## smithie (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> @Smithie
> Fische kaufen und dann sebst transportieren geht nicht. Ist klar geregelt. Da steckt wirtschaftliches Handeln dahinter. Du gibts Geld, der Andere gibt dir Fisch dafür.


Nachdem mich dieses Thema nicht losgelassen hat, und ich mir gleichzeitig nicht vorstellen konnte, dass im Zusammenhang mit dem Fischtransport ständig gesetzeswidrig gehandelt wird, habe ich mich bei der LfL IFi erkundigt. Und siehe da, das oben als gegeben behauptete stimmt eben nicht:



			
				Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Sie haben die Fische zuvor zwar von  einem Züchter käuflich erworben, aber es sind Ihre eigenen Fische die  sie transportieren ohne die Absicht, Einnahmen zu erzielen. Damit  handelt es sich um keine wirtschaftliche Tätigkeit und dieser Transport  fällt nicht in den Geltungsbereich der VO (EU) Nr. 1/2005 zum Schutz von  Tieren beim Transport und der Tierschutztransportverordnung.





willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder verblüfft, wie sich Menschen Gesetze und  Vorschriften zurechtdenken. Deshalb  gehn wir im Zweifel seit Jahren zum  Anwalt.


Was mich immer wieder verblüfft ist, wie Leute mit Halbwissen um sich werfen - denn erkundigt hast Du Dich offensichtlich nicht, vertrittst aber vehement eine falsche Meinung...
Vielleicht mal den Anwalt wechseln?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



smithie schrieb:


> Was mich immer wieder verblüfft ist, wie Leute mit Halbwissen um sich werfen - denn erkundigt hast Du Dich offensichtlich nicht, vertrittst aber vehement eine falsche Meinung...
> Vielleicht mal den Anwalt wechseln?



Den Quatsch, den willmalwassagen da behauptet hatte, hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Uns wurde kürzlich bei einer seitens des Verbands unterstützten Besatzmaßnahme sogar empfohlen, die Fische direkt beim Züchter abzuholen.


----------



## smithie (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Den Quatsch, den willmalwassagen da behauptet hatte, hab ich gar nicht gesehen. Uns wurde kürzlich bei einer seitens des Verbands unterstützten Besatzmaßnahme sogar empfohlen, die Fische direkt beim Züchter abzuholen.


Eben.

Hindert aber niemanden daran, andere "Wahrheiten" zu verkaufen...


----------



## Sneep (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Besatzfischemenge überprüfen*

Hallo,

bitte als Selbstabholer eines beachten.
 Wenn jetzt die Fische als Leichen ankommen, geht der Streit los, wer Schuld hat. ghelliefert, ist die Sache klar,Das kann nur sein Fehler gewswn sein.


----------

